# Loofa Soaps



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I watched Martha this morning and they made loofa soaps. 
Neat ! Cut the loofa in slices, with a bread knife, and put in 
tart tins and pour soap over them....nice gifts ! Wrapped 
each one individually. 

http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...0a0aRCRD&autonomy_kw=loufa soap&rsc=ns2006_m1


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I am growing them in the garden this year for that very reason.


Patty


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I saw that one too! I thought it was a great idea but I wonder if you could do that with goat's milk soap rather than the gylcerin? (sp)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You can Trish, but you need to pour at a very thin trace.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I make loofa soaps with our goat milk. I soak the whole loofa in water and squeeze it out completely (very important). Then set it inside a quart milk carton and pour in the lightly traced soap. I give it a few good hard pounds on the kitchen counter to get the air bubbles out. After it hardens, I peel off the carton and use a serrated bread knife to slice it into bars.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes, it works fine with CP soap, but don't put it in the tart tin. Aluminum is a no no with CP soap. It reacts with the lye.


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I used to make them by stuffing a loofah into a Pringles can and pouring in the soap. Unmold and slice.


----------



## danamn (Apr 12, 2006)

My aunt makes these and she uses a PVC pipe that is just wide enough to fit the loofas in.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I made loofa soaps last year. They must be poured at a very thin trace, and pounded down to get the air bubbles as others have said. I used round plastic cans that I cut open to get the soap out, then sliced it.

I gave some as gifts, but most of the people I gave them to thought they were odd and didn't seem to like having the sponge in the soap, so I probably won't go to the effort again.

Dawn


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I make them for my line also, in 3 inch PVC pipe, they are beautiful and sell very well. It's the only castile soap I make now, with all essential oils (eucalyptus, lemon grass, mint, tea tree oil) and herbs (ground eucalyptus), the herbs stick around the loofa cavities, making really pretty designs, ofsetting the cavities like flowers. Have some cute photos if anyone wants to see them, sorry but I can't post pictures on this site, have not ever figured out why my instructions say can't post attachments! I call mine Loffa Foot Scrubbies, Vicki


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Vicki send me the pictures and I will post them


Patty

[email protected]


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Patty it is on it's way. Vicki


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## song4u (Jan 22, 2006)

I poured one bar from a batch over a slice of loofah. didnt soak it first. It was just a dry slice. It is so scratchy I can only use it on my feet. If I soak it then dry it to just "damp" then pour, will it be better?
Pat

BTW your pics are beautiful!


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yes you need to soak it...you would think that the soap has enough liquid in it to saturate the loofa when it's dry....nope! And guess how I know that, because mine like yours was horrible the first time  Soak them in hot water, then really bang them dry. Now that I buy my loofa's in bulk and they are sold shrunken flat I have to soak them to 'puff' them back up. 

None of my loofa seeds took, I was soo looking forward to growing my own and not having to purchase them. Vicki


----------

